# lathe drilling



## Shagee415 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm looking for the tools to drill my blanks on the lathe. I mostly drill call blanks in 5/8" and 1/2". also do pen blanks. What are your suggestions on these items. Thanks in advance for all the help. I'm trying to make my list to Santa.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Dec 2, 2013)

What lathe chucks and bits do you have now?

Dave


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 2, 2013)

DavidDobbs said:


> What lathe chucks and bits do you have now?
> 
> Dave


 None. im trying to get set up. was wondering what was the best ones for resonable price. I have a delta 12" swing lathe.


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 2, 2013)

so basically all i need is a jacobs chuck


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 2, 2013)

yeah helps alot. never had one thats why i asked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Dec 2, 2013)

Penn State Industries sells the Barracuda 3000 for about $170 and it comes with 4 different jaws. For the money it's hard to beat. Works great on calls and pens and also bangles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks TMAC. I was looking at the G3 chuck. Any comments on that one


----------



## Patrude (Dec 2, 2013)

Ya; that PSI chuck package is a good item. If you want a dedicated pen drilling chuck those are available and what I like to use is spigot jaws with my Nova midi or G-3 chuck. I always like to make a starter hole prior to advancing the bit which helps to eliminate wander. Good luck with it


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 2, 2013)

Cool thank yall


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 4, 2013)

Shagee415 said:


> I'm looking for the tools to drill my blanks on the lathe. I mostly drill call blanks in 5/8" and 1/2". also do pen blanks. What are your suggestions on these items. Thanks in advance for all the help. I'm trying to make my list to Santa.


 
Your lathe probably has a 2MT in the tailstock so any jacobs with a 2MT should work. Or, if you have an old dead drill you can remove the chuck and just buy the threaded end taper for about $6 to mount the chuck to. Most will be threaded for either 3/8 or 1/2. For a long time I just popped the one out of my drill press and used at the lathe when I needed one. If you ever want to drill large diameter on the lathe you will want to make sure the MT will accept a draw bar to insure it does not spin in the quill.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 4, 2013)

One thing I do that helps me drill a straight hole on the lathe is turn a tenon on one end of the wood. That then can be put into a four jaw chuck or a collet chuck to be held securely when you drill out the blank. I've used these to start the hole and they work pretty good. http://www.harborfreight.com/5-piece-center-drill-countersink-set-60381.html

It's the only way I drill pen blanks now.

Graybeard


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank y'all for the info. It's much appreciated. Will have to get on order. Now to decide on a head stock chuck. Leaning toward a G3 chuck but man the jaws are expensive. I did find one with 2 or 3 jaws on sale for 189.00 or 198.00


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2013)

I've got both the G3 and the Barracuda, Over time the G3 has been less hassle with getting sticky and I like the one hand chuck key style over having to use the bars to tighten it. If your headstock is 1x8tpi look around a bit as they make one with that thread that doesn't require an insert and that saves you about 10.00.


----------

